# Hi All



## Tweeky71 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just new to forum so I’d like to say Hi to all members.
Pretty new to the TT thing. Always had Audi’s but for a wee change I’ve purchased an older TT. I now realise you have to have deep pockets even after just 2 weeks😀.
Wishing you all a merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

whats gone wrong?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Tweeky71 (Dec 22, 2021)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> whats gone wrong?


Lots🤣🤣


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's old cars for you, all you are doing is fixing bit's that the last owner did'nt


----------



## Tweeky71 (Dec 22, 2021)

Delta4 said:


> That's old cars for you, all you are doing is fixing bit's that the last owner did'nt


Very true, but I’m sure I’ll get there with it. Had old cars in the past so didn’t go in blind. I’ve been fortunate to have newer Audi’s with no issues but I must be bored. So far, lambda sensor, ABS, AC and thermostat.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,,


----------



## junaid_akh (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome! 
it sure is a endless pit however once it’s done it’s perfect 
But just depends if you have a passion 
I still work on my beauty …. Even tho it brings pain, blood, sweat and tears


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the mod projects.


----------

